# Biken Rund Um Bad Bentheim



## Clemens1 (13. Januar 2006)

hallo mtb freunde
ich habe mal einer frage. bin vor einer weile in diese gegend gezogen.
gibt es hier irgenwelche trails oder gemeintschaftliche ausfahrten?
so kenne ich das eigentlich aus berlin. zur zeit wohne ich in eschede (nl)

werden bei euch vielleicht auch naechtliche ausfahrten (niteride) gemacht?
wuerde mich freuen wenn am wochenende gefahren wird. also, waere nett
wenn ihr mal eine ansage macht. vielen dank und erst mal einen schoenen tag
noch. 

ride on!


----------



## frabue1 (15. Januar 2006)

hi komme aus neuenhaus können ja mal ne runde zusammen drehen bin viel in holland am fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Ich komme aus schüttorf, in Bad Bentheim an der Freilichtbühne dreh ich immer meine Hausrunde, meistens noch mit ner tour nach Gildehaus. Nen richtigen Treff gibt es leider nicht, bin aber grad was am starten. (fahrten in den teuto)

Gruß Nils


----------



## FunRun (15. Januar 2006)

hi nils,
na, dich gibts auch noch?
clemens und meinereiner haben heute ne runde in bb gedreht. am anfang wars dann doch mehr ne bike-trage-session. von schüttorf bis zum sendemast geht ja mal gar nix...wenn du mal mit clemens fährst, sieh dich vor- der geht gut ab  

gruss,
FunRun


----------



## Clemens1 (18. Januar 2006)

hi funride und rigger

ja holger, da hast du recht, das war schon mal ein feines ründchen. nur an der länge der runde und an den vielen ästen müssen wir noch feilen.  aber wie ich höre werden ja schon erste pläne für den teuteburger wald geschmiedet. das hoert sich ja rosig an. habe schon mal ein paar alte erfahrungsberichte gelesen. nicht schlecht, was einen da so erwartet. bin ja jetzt schon richtig gespannt und freue mich auf gemeintschaftliche ausfahrten. 

und damit auch mal der rest der welt sieht, wie es zur zeit so um bad bentheim ausschaut, poste ich gleich mal ein paar bildchen.


----------



## Clemens1 (18. Januar 2006)

und weil es gerade so schön war, folgen gleich noch ein paar mehr.  

und das nächste mal bitte aus dem teuteb-wald!


----------



## rigger (21. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Ja mich gibt es auch noch und ich hätte auch Bock mal wieder in BB zu biken.
Wie sieht es mit nächstem WE aus?
War letzte woche in Ischgl zum skifahren, das war geil!!  

ICQ 241013851

Edith: Ach ja am 12.2 ist in losser wieder die CTF die über Bad Bentheim führt, wie sieht es bei euch da aus?


----------



## FunRun (22. Januar 2006)

dieses we wird bei mir net viel gehen.
muss mich noch vom 
  DEPECHE MODE  
Konzert erholen.
heute ist meines wissens nach auch weser-ems cup in uelsen gewesen.
12.2. hört sich gut an.  
schaun mer mal....

gruss,
FunRun


----------



## Clemens1 (22. Januar 2006)

ja hi
...ja dieses wochenende sah es auch bei mir schlecht aus. vielleicht nächstes, aber ich hätte ja schon bock auf den teuteburger wald. wenn das wetter mitspielt und die zeit, werde ich mich dort auf die trails wagen. 

*also tapfere ritter!* auch wenn die kondition noch tief im winterkeller hängt, was solls, ab in den teuteburger wald!

bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## TonyMontana (7. Februar 2006)

Ah doch ein paar Mountainbiker in BB!  Dachte schon ich wäre hier allein?! Ich fahr alles rund um BB und Gildehaus und auch in die Niederlande rein! Bei Touren wäre ich schon woll mal dabei! Kommt aber immer drauf an wie es zeitlich so ausschaut!

Grüsse!

PS: ICQ-Nr.:226-888-853


----------



## TonyMontana (11. Februar 2006)

So wie schauts heute aus? Immerhin es regnet zur Zeit nicht!  Irgendjemand Lust auf eine kleine knackige Runde?

Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonyMontana (24. Februar 2006)

So Leute wie schauts aus? Irgend jemand Lust auf eine runde morgen oder übermorgen?

Grüsse!


----------



## rigger (14. März 2006)

So hier ma ne Ansage:

Sonntag 19.03 Tour in Bad Bentheim

Treffpunkt ist die Brücke über die Franzosenschlucht bei der Freilichtbühne!

Gruß Nils


----------



## rigger (16. März 2006)

Äh...

Uhrzeit gehört hier auch noch hin...

1400​


----------

